# Parking in Sandyford (near the Beacon South Quarter)



## aura (28 Aug 2008)

Hi guys,

My wife has just started working in the Beacon South Quarter, and had no idea how expensive the parking would be.  The Shopping Centre are also about to raise their rates this weekend, and it will cost anything up to €4,000 per year to use the car park there.  The Beacon Hotel charges the same rates, and the Luas carp park has gone due to extension, the majority of the roads seem to have double yellow lines.  Does anyone have any suggestions of where she can park?  She doesn't mind paying around €5 per day!

Look forward to your replies!


----------



## markpb (28 Aug 2008)

There is paid on-street parking on several of the roads around the estate. Furze and Bracken are probably the closest to BSQ. Alternatively she could park outside Kilmacud Luas stop and walk to BSQ, it's only about five minutes but I *think* it's free. She'd want to get there early though, it's a popular spot.


----------



## di74 (28 Aug 2008)

There's a shopping centre and church up the road from Beacon South Quarter..... probably very busy though...


----------



## BOXtheFOX (29 Aug 2008)

Mmmm!  We have three cars dumped outside the houses on our street while the owners (two don't live here but are relatives of the third) are away on holidays. One of them almost blocking the footpath. Unpleasant for the rest of us who can't park outside our own house.


----------



## chico27 (1 Sep 2008)

di74 said:


> There's a shopping centre and church up the road from Beacon South Quarter..... probably very busy though...


In the shopping centre they have a private clamp company that clamps..so thats a no go!


----------



## Complainer (1 Sep 2008)

I don't mean to be rude or unhelpful, but why on earth didn't she check out the parking arrangements before she took the job?

Any chance she could park in the Luas park & ride at Balally and get the tram up to the industrial estate?


----------



## Yachtie (4 Sep 2008)

Most of the roads in Sandyford Industrial Estate are Pay and Display with a maximum daily charge of €5. She should check around. This was put in place to stop Luas users from parking on the streets. 

I have recently stopped working in Sandyford and am so glad I don't have to put up with parking there any more. I used to get to work at 8.15 and all parking spaces would be already taken.


----------

